# Ukraine Charity Strap



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

David at The Strap Tailor is making a strap to help raise funds for The Red Cross Ukraine Appeal. I think this a great way for the watch community to help raise funds for the people of Ukraine and to show your support for the Ukrainian people.

Orders are being taken up until Sunday, with the full quantity placed on Monday to be made. Lead time apparently will 30 - 45 days.

More info can be found on The Strap Tailor’s website:

LTD Charity Edition Ribbed NATO Watch Strap - Ukraine -


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ordered!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing, I just ordered one.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow I will be ordered one.


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

Ordering was closed before I had a chance to get one. The quality of this strap looks amazing. For those who did get one, please post your wrist shots.
Thank you to those who supported the Red Cross. 🚑 🇺🇦

_*" OUT OF STOCK – ALL SALES NOW CLOSED

Thank you to everyone who supported this cause! We have raised £11,995 to donate to the Red Cross Ukraine Appeal. This has far exceeded our wildest expectations so we thank you so much for your support. We will of course keep everyone up to date via email regarding the donation and the strap progress (manufacture, completion and shipment). Thank you again for your generosity"*_


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

Damnit! I want to support this so badly but they are no longer taking orders. Any other watch related efforts to support Ukraine that people know of?



JayQ said:


> David at The Strap Tailor is making a strap to help raise funds for The Red Cross Ukraine Appeal. I think this a great way for the watch community to help raise funds for the people of Ukraine and to show your support for the Ukrainian people.
> 
> Orders are being taken up until Sunday, with the full quantity placed on Monday to be made. Lead time apparently will 30 - 45 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

jpk207 said:


> Damnit! I want to support this so badly but they are no longer taking orders. Any other watch related efforts to support Ukraine that people know of?


Erika's Originals has a Ukraine special edition for a limited time. All proceeds to a local refugee organization.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

jpk207 said:


> Damnit! I want to support this so badly but they are no longer taking orders. Any other watch related efforts to support Ukraine that people know of?


You know that you can donate more directly, right? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

jpk207 said:


> I want to support this so badly but they are no longer taking orders. Any other watch related efforts to support Ukraine that people know of?


Trying to keep track of them here:









List of Ukraine NATO Straps available


For those looking for blue and yellow Ukraine straps (especially those sending donations to the Red Cross, etc), this is the current availability as of today (March 24): Strap Mill Canada - Pre-orders available (expected shipping in mid-April). Bark & Jack - Sold out. Cheapest Nato Straps -...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

When I ordered this special Ukraine charitable edition NATO strap from The Strap Tailor several weeks ago, I wondered whether Ukraine would still be standing as an independent, democratic nation by the time the strap arrived. Despite a brutal assault by a country 10 times its size, the Ukrainian people are still fighting back. Kudos to them! I am humbled by their bravery. And thank you to The Strap Tailor, like so many others, for stepping up to support Ukraine.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Now sold out  


Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Willing to let mine go, for the same price I got it.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if they’ll be doing a second order?


----------

